#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >             -

## Mohamed

** 

*           - * 



*               !!*
**
** 
*        ɡ   12        .*
** 
**
*                 ǡ*
* 
            !!*
**
*               ..    ..   !!..
            !..               ..*
*          ..             ..*
[h=    :]3[/h]*      : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
*__________________________________________________  ___________________*
[h= :]3[/h]*      :*
*  261363       20737/3/1       /    42        
        - 0020177395657- 0020111116539*
*  : ([link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
   0199999  * 
*:  0104002121  0104400045*
* :       * 
[h= :]3[/h]*    ([link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])*
* 
 : 012050000  : 012050011
  : 8001244400  8001242299
   : 920011000*
* 
  / 025664449

  / 026574000

  / 027384228*
[h= :]3[/h]*  : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
[h= :]3[/h]*   : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
*  : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
[h= :]3[/h]*   : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
*     -    1 866 888
     : ٥٥٣٤٤٨٤٤/٩٩٠٦٥٢١٣*
*     :*
* :   
  :   /      
   : 082010013091
  :* *kwibkwkw*
[h= :]3[/h]*    : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
*: 0096265537881
  :* 

*     <<<       ȡ   .

: "       ".

: 
     -   261363     
 20737/3/1        
    42                
    01527826831  0190147007  0119831657
-------------------------------
    -  - .     29      13  14  :
0022726541 
---------------------------------------------------
:

 / 025664449

 / 026574000

 / 027384228

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
 / 5581980/02

 / 02/6653300

 / 7462255/02
   : ٩٢٠٠١١٠٠٠ 



UNHCR:
          :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (     )   
-
UAE:     :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Qatar: 
   :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-
         ( )  
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
   :    () 
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 - 

  :   :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
     -    1 866 888

    : ٥٥٣٤٤٨٤٤/٩٩٠٦٥٢١٣
  ٩٩٨٥٩٣١٥

 :   

 :   /      

  : 082010013091

 : kwibkwkw



 :        
   :
   :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
   : 
USA Citezens: You can donate online to or you can make a $10 donation to the World Food Programme by texting AID to 27722
Save the Children You can donate online or text SURVIVE to 20222 to   donate $10 (Standard message rates apply). Legal disclosure: [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Or check these International Organizations WebSites (donate link)
WORLD WIDE:
Doctors Without Borders
International Rescue Committee (IRC)
International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC)
CARE
World Visions Horn of Africa response
UNICEF
MercyCorps
Oxfam America
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Care:
Donate here 
Survival Backpacks for Somali refugees in Kenya
Muslim Aid:
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


American Relief Agency for the Horn of Africa (ARAHA)
2111 Central Avenue NE
Minneapolis, MN 55418 USA
Tel: (612) 781-7646Tel: (612) 781-7653Toll Free (US & CAN): 1-866-99ARAHA or (1-866-992-7242)
Email: info@araha.org
For donations, please use the address below:
PO BOX 141117
Minneapolis, MN 55414
They have offices in Somalia

Canada:
Ottawa:
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Toronto: 
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

  : uk 
Donations can be made at [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or 0370 60 60 900
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

African Development Trust
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
  00441216220622     -  
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Charity Fundraiser for Drought Victims of Somalia: follow the event updates on FaceBook
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
-
WakeUpSomalia: 
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
     :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
          / 
PayPal  
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
In UK:  Drought in East Africa, Muslim Aid is on  the ground. To donate simply  text MAID01 5 to 70070 (free service) or  go to MUSLIMAID.ORG
Human Concern International
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Ireland:
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 .       :  :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]#

.  4      
 930020-2526+ /858009-2526+
  :960477-99-2526 /5547244-15-2526
 : 856738-2526+
  : info@zamzamsom.org
 : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
.: 44121-00100



 : 716173996-2524+
  : info@zamzamsom.org
 : [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-
   :
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 

1      Alesker Alekberov St. 83/23 , Azerbaijan. 370141 Baku Azercontract
: 9945103586 baku@iirosa.org 
2      . . 851534  11185 
: 96265537881 jordan@iirosa.org 
3       Jln Taman Simanjuntak Barat No.8 Cipinang Cempedak Jakarta Timur 13340 Indonesia
:
6221 85900150 indonesia@iirosa.org 
4 
    Pitrus Bukhari Road, Opp. Shifa International Hospital, Islamabad, Pakistan
: 920514435113 pakistan@iirosa.org 
5      House # 48/E,Road # 13/C,Banani, Dhaka 1213,: Bangladesh
:
88028826130 bangladesh@iirosa.org 
6     22/9 M4,soi Bungkwang Sanseab Minburi,BKK 10510
: 6629149032 thailand@iirosa.org 
7     I.I.R.O. Srilanka office NO:658/91/A
MAHAWILA GARDEN COLOMBO-9
:
94112683641 srilanka@iirosa.org 
8        lebanon@iirosa.org 
9             

: 009671211774 yemen@iirosa.org 
10               () 16/15
:
00251112707917 ethiopia@iirosa.org 
11     . . 9432
   :
0025641345620 uganda@iirosa.org 
12     . . 420 
          112          :
00235523927 chad@iirosa.org 
13     . . 70450    
            :
002552221180795 tanzania@iirosa.org 
14     P.O. Box 2470
Djibouti
:
00253364455 djibouti@iirosa.org 
15           :
002522526268 djibouti@iirosa.org 
16  .   P.O. Box 3861
Dakar, Senegal
:
002218228884 senegal@iirosa.org 
17     P.O. box 3908
Khartoum, Sudan :
002499239075 sudan@iirosa.org 
18    P.O. Box 1144 Sarit centre, Nairobi 00606, Kenya
:
00254204446682 kenya@iirosa.org 
19    P.O. Box 5036
Hambali, Bamako Mali
:
002232214769 mali@iirosa.org 
20  .     29      13  14  :
0022726541 egypt@iirosa.org 
21     :
0023462248830 nigeria@iirosa.org 
22        mauritania@iirosa.org 
23     Rruga Durresir, Kompleksi Karavan U3 E2 Nr Tirana, Albania
:
0035542233194 albania@iirosa.org 
24         
25     Dardiania BL/7
Prishtina 10000
kosovo
:
0038138549207 kosovo@iirosa.org 
26     Jukiceva 144,
71000 Sarajevo  BIH
:
0038733665147 bosnia@iirosa.org*
See More:            -

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





   / 0111116582 - 0111116808

 (  ) 0104400045 - 0104002121

(  ) 0100545152- ( . )  / 24019369

    :

  101 / 1/18810

  212051   FIEGEGCXCAI

  555600   ARAIEGCX

  148741  

 : 42    -  

 : 3    


 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
---

 





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - ** 





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - **  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - **  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - **  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - ** 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - **  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - **

----------


## sosoandu

poor kids  :Grumpy:

----------

